# Diaz Win Over Gomi Could Be Thrown Out!



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

In another thread I told you guys that Diaz tested positive for Marijuana. Well that article from MMAweekly got bigger. Now thier is a section where NSAC could change the results of the fight. Meaning it will change from Win by Submission to a No Contest.

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

thats retarted... honestly...

ha!.. im speechless... next fighters will be suspended over takin sleeping pills


----------



## bootyclause (Feb 25, 2007)

Gomi still got his arse kicked though. That was the important (and fun) part.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Sorry but weed will not enhance the way you fight. If anything it will make you lazy and tired which are two things you do not want to experience in a fight. He was probably just hanging out with a few friends one night and you can figure out the rest. Sorry But marryjane is nothing like steroids. Diaz earned this win!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Unbelievable. Weed didn't help him beat Gomi, but it may have helped his eye feel better after the fight


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

dude! you can't be throwing periods around all wiley nilly like that! when i saw the thread title i thought Gomi was finished with Pride or something :laugh: 


NSAC can do whatever they please, us true fans know the truth.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

It would be a true travesty if it did happen! I would still take Diaz in a rematch!


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you guys remember the Canadian snowboarder Ross Rebagliati he tested positive for pot and they let him keep the gold medal because weed is not performace inhancing. It would be funny if the NSAC was more strick than the Olymipics. 

But seriously this is retarted, even if they strip the win I dont think that changes anything. On strict urine test the substance can stay in your body 2-3 months. But they do not test for HGH which is the funniest thing.


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

Um weed definatly enhances my performance....

It makes me get into "the zone" when im writing music. it helps you focus. and yea its a pain killer...so it could have helped him...just not physically


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I really doubt that he lit one up before his fight.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I really doubt that he lit one up before his fight. THC does stay in the body for a about a month.


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

baz00ca said:


> dude! you can't be throwing periods around all wiley nilly like that! when i saw the thread title i thought Gomi was finished with Pride or something :laugh:


hahaha! thats what i thought too...i clicked on this thread for dear life! lol...main reason being that the title sounded like a newspaper front page headliner or something...whew!


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah all Im saying is does it even matter. If anything it made the win harder if he has been smoking weed. Maybe the japanese are paying him to fail the piss test. Nick was probably like **** you I wont fail for roids. So they were like ok what if you pay you, and say it was weed? Nicks the kind of guy, where he knows he kicked Gomi's ass, so what difference does it make. I hope he really had been smoking weed though. That just makes the win that much more sweet.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, just wow. 

Well, I guess the NSAC _could_ do this, but it would suck for Diaz.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

doesent really matter we all know who won the fight anyway.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Unbelievable. Weed didn't help him beat Gomi, but it may have helped his eye feel better after the fight


I don't even know if that would help this eye...










It's like the devil's taken over his body.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

I alwasy knew diaz had a lil devil in him


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> doesent really matter we all know who won the fight anyway.


Exactly...


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Fcat of the matter is he broke the law, like it or not. Performance enhancing or not companies frown upon their employees breaking the law and mma companies are no different. People have had wins overturned for things like drink driving and other law breaking incidents so that's the way to look at it


----------



## bluballs (Mar 5, 2007)

Ross got to keep his medal because he said it was second hand smoke from a party...kinda hard to disprove that statement. BTW I live in Vancouver and know have met Ross a few times in Whistler...he is a pot head lol. Weasle lol. 

And if he was in Amsterdam, then what law did he break? Who says he broke the law?????


----------



## RUEVL? (Nov 26, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Sorry but weed will not enhance the way you fight. If anything it will make you lazy and tired which are two things you do not want to experience in a fight. He was probably just hanging out with a few friends one night and you can figure out the rest. Sorry But marryjane is nothing like steroids. Diaz earned this win!


I completely agree.

While the legal/health/moral/no-big-dealness of pot smoking can be debated over and over again in society, it really doesn't have any effect on an MMA fight.

It's really strange that smoking a dube would carry the same weight of penalty as testing positive for a steroid, growth hormone or diuretic.

Pot in no way enhances a fighters performance, unless the fighter has chronic glaucoma and can't see sh_t! so he uses the chronic to improve his eyesight.

Now if he was using some sort of speed or apmphetamines to up his energy level/hyper-activity, then that would be different, but it sucks monkey nuts that such a sweet performance is gonna' get f'ed up because of the stupid "morality" issues of public opinion about pot.

If that's the case, they should try admitting that cigarettes and alcohol are addictive substances and anyone testing positive for brewskis and Marlboro's loses their W's.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

bootyclause said:


> Gomi still got his arse kicked though. That was the important (and fun) part.



actually Nick Diaz got his ass kicked lol, Gomi got the loss


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

RUEVL? said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> While the legal/health/moral/no-big-dealness of pot smoking can be debated over and over again in society, it really doesn't have any effect on an MMA fight.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter what it does. It is an illegal drug.
Athletes are role models and public figures.
They dont need to be doing drugs.
obviously the LAW feels this way and so does the athletic commission


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

The fact is that he used an illegal substance and got caught. He even hesitated taking the test before the fight(got this either from this site or another). So this tells you something. 

Sure weed may not enhance a fighter's abilities, BUT it is illegal to use. What would they be saying if they let it go unpunished? Weed is legal? Also a fighter should know better not to use these things. Diaz brought this upon himself. 

And if i offend anyone with this line-"Diaz brought this upon himself", i don't really care cause no one can tell me that he didn't.


Edit1amnit the guy above posted with the same points as i did before i posted it...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i dont think it should be thrown out so what if he smokes a lil bud


----------



## RUEVL? (Nov 26, 2006)

So if Tank Abbot ever went into a fight with a buzz on 'cuz it might have given him that bar brawl berzerker rush, it's all good? cuz' liqour isn't illegal?

drinking 3 red bulls 10 minutes before you go into the ring/cage is o.k.?

just because it's not illegal doesn't mean it's legal.

I don't think smoking weed 2 weeks before a fight is any more illegal than drinking a six pack 2 weeks before a fight.

I in no way encourage or promote drug use, and don't smoke pot myself, but the people who think the Just Say No campaign and the tired War On Drugs is having any effect need help. All the taxpayers dollars that have been wasted since the 80's when the War On Drugs was started, could have done a lot more good helping fund school programs, homeless shelters, rehab centers, and medical aid for vets than any good it did to stop drugs enetering our country.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

RUEVL? said:


> So if Tank Abbot ever went into a fight with a buzz on 'cuz it might have given him that bar brawl berzerker rush, it's all good? cuz' liqour isn't illegal?
> 
> *drinking 3 red bulls 10 minutes before you go into the ring/cage is o.k.?*
> just because it's not illegal doesn't mean it's legal.
> ...



If I remember right I think Caffine (in large amounts) is illegal in sports. :dunno:


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

lol trey, you live in PALOS VERDES? im your neighbor mate in manhattan beach.. was up there at regal theatres seein 300 last night !


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

That's crap.. half the time they don't even check for roids and they're giving him $hit for POT??? The only reason they're doing this is because Gomi was the only japanese champ left in any weight division within an organization the majority of whose fighters are japanese! Gomi's all overrated and hyped up anyway .. they peddle him as the world's best LW fighter but he was flailing wild punches in that Diaz fight like some kindergartener. BJ owned him too. I mean Gomi's good, but def. not the best LW in the world. And that's why they're trying to nullify this win, because otherwise it'll expose the hype.


----------



## The Fiss (Aug 27, 2006)

Uchi & aTOMdANGER are morons and should go out into the corn field, cuz we all know they must be from the "heartland" to have such moronic opinions, and give each other a nice fat fat kiss well they look longingly at their pic of Matt Hughes. FN retards. I bet George 'War on Terror' Bush is legit 2 you mental midgets-- F**K'n Goof's. 

Cheers all the rest>


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

The Fiss said:


> Uchi & aTOMdANGER are morons and should go out into the corn field, cuz we all know they must be from the "heartland" to have such moronic opinions, and give each other a nice fat fat kiss well they look longingly at their pic of Matt Hughes. FN retards. I bet George 'War on Terror' Bush is legit 2 you mental midgets-- F**K'n Goof's.
> 
> Cheers all the rest>


why don't you just go back to doing drugs? So by me saying, that he got caught for using an illegal drug and should've know better was moronic? Why don't you f*** off. So since killing people,raping are illegal, if i said that people convicted for their crimes deserved it, i would be moronic? The fact is, if its illegal stay of it especially when you're a fighter and they test you for drugs.

You sir, should go back to doing drugs since you obviously do them. Why else would you be so ticked off by me an atom saying drugs are illegal and fighter should not be doing them. 
(oh and that comparison was made so that even re*ards like you will even know be able to see that if you get caught of doing something against the law, you deserve it.

what are you? a 40 year old pot smoking addict, that lives in his moms basement since he has no career in life?? Now don't come and tell me that you're actually a guy who started his own business from scratch and has millions of dollars to spend, cuz thats bullshit.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

The Fiss said:


> Uchi & aTOMdANGER are morons and should go out into the corn field, cuz we all know they must be from the "heartland" to have such moronic opinions, and give each other a nice fat fat kiss well they look longingly at their pic of Matt Hughes. FN retards. I bet George 'War on Terror' Bush is legit 2 you mental midgets-- F**K'n Goof's.
> 
> Cheers all the rest>


You are quite possibly the single most ignorant person I have yet to come in contact with in my 18 years of existence.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

TheGracieHunter said:


> Fcat of the matter is he broke the law, like it or not. Performance enhancing or not companies frown upon their employees breaking the law and mma companies are no different. People have had wins overturned for things like drink driving and other law breaking incidents so that's the way to look at it


My thoughts exactly, repped


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

did it help him...no
is it illegal..yes
follow the rules or swallow the punishment


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

ya bnut it should not been thrown out


----------



## 801suckerpunch (Mar 4, 2007)

I think they ought to start a separate league where everyone is on heroin. Weed is for stinky hippies!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Uchi said:


> why don't you just go back to doing drugs? So by me saying, that he got caught for using an illegal drug and should've know better was moronic? Why don't you f*** off. So since killing people,raping are illegal, if i said that people convicted for their crimes deserved it, i would be moronic? The fact is, if its illegal stay of it especially when you're a fighter and they test you for drugs.
> 
> You sir, should go back to doing drugs since you obviously do them. Why else would you be so ticked off by me an atom saying drugs are illegal and fighter should not be doing them.
> (oh and that comparison was made so that even re*ards like you will even know be able to see that if you get caught of doing something against the law, you deserve it.
> ...


Jay-walking is illegal too. So by your analysis, every fighter that ever misses his pretty little green "walk" light should get his a$$ thrown out onto the streets for being a criminal. You equate all crimes by putting murder on the same level as consuming marijuana .. get real, Judge Dredd. 

For the record, I don't smoke pot, and I'm not one of those "Legalize it" fanatics. But the punishment should be commesurate with the crime.. Diaz smoking a joint with his buddies at a party somewhere may not be laudable behaviour, but it doesn't warrant throwing out his hard-earned win that the drug clearly didn't help him with. I mean a majority of the people in the US try marijuana at some point or the other, usually in college. Its not that big an f-in deal.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

its a fing deal when you get caught for going against the law.

j walkers half the time don't get caught, but sure sooner or later they'll get hit. Kids at my school thought j walking wasn;t a big deal. Sure they didn't go to jail or anything, instead they got to spend time in the hospital. These alws are enforced to protect you, bottom line. When you break them, you are no longer protecting yourself, the authorities will have to take action.

And since they don't know what Diaz used the drugs for, they can only give a reasonable punishment, in case he did use them for performance enhancing purposes.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Uchi said:


> its a fing deal when you get caught for going against the law.
> 
> j walkers half the time don't get caught, but sure sooner or later they'll get hit. Kids at my school thought j walking wasn;t a big deal. Sure they didn't go to jail or anything, instead they got to spend time in the hospital. These alws are enforced to protect you, bottom line. When you break them, you are no longer protecting yourself, the authorities will have to take action.
> 
> And since they don't know what Diaz used the drugs for, they can only give a reasonable punishment, in case he did use them for performance enhancing purposes.


Now I know I'm talking to a 12 year old. Do your parents know you've been watching MMA? "j walkers half the time don't get caught, but sure sooner or later they'll get hit".. if they're retarded, maybe. You should be careful crossing the street, but seriously, if you're that paranoid about little things like that, wtf are you doing watching an extreme sport like mma? sheesh. 
So we should all go to jail every time we get a parking ticket, or go 2 miles over the speed limit? damn lawbreaking scum, all of us!

"And since they don't know what Diaz used the drugs for, they can only give a reasonable punishment, in case he did use them for performance enhancing purposes".. performance enhancing marijuana? What world do you live in?? Since you're such a fan of laws, there should be a law against little kids like you being on the internet unsupervised.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Now I know I'm talking to a 12 year old. Do your parents know you've been watching MMA? "j walkers half the time don't get caught, but sure sooner or later they'll get hit".. if they're retarded, maybe. You should be careful crossing the street, but seriously, if you're that paranoid about little things like that, wtf are you doing watching an extreme sport like mma? sheesh.
> So we should all go to jail every time we get a parking ticket, or go 2 miles over the speed limit? damn lawbreaking scum, all of us!


are you retarded? I'm not saying you should go to jail, just get the proper punishment if you get caught. Diaz got caught, he deserves what he got. I'm not paranoid about j walking actually, and why don't you just stop trying to start shit and reading what i actually write. I over exagerrate things so that they are more clear. But obviously you do not get that. What i meant was that ****s like you, should know that when you break the laws that protect you, there are consequences.

I wrote alot, but i'm sure you won't read all of it, you'll just pick out a line and then go from there.

O, and don't go calling people that get hit by a car retarded. Lots of people get hit everyday by drunkards like you.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Now I know I'm talking to a 12 year old. Do your parents know you've been watching MMA? "j walkers half the time don't get caught, but sure sooner or later they'll get hit".. if they're retarded, maybe. You should be careful crossing the street, but seriously, if you're that paranoid about little things like that, wtf are you doing watching an extreme sport like mma? sheesh.
> So we should all go to jail every time we get a parking ticket, or go 2 miles over the speed limit? damn lawbreaking scum, all of us!
> 
> "And since they don't know what Diaz used the drugs for, they can only give a reasonable punishment, in case he did use them for performance enhancing purposes".. performance enhancing marijuana? What world do you live in?? Since you're such a fan of laws, there should be a law against little kids like you being on the internet unsupervised.



Fuk man, you seriously need to start reading more. Marijuana as stated by OTHER, yes other people can help relax muscles. Therefore making it easier for them to go back at it in training again. I was gonna post this before, but decided not to cause i thought you would just be hating more cause obviously you probably wouldn't pick up the "other people" part.


Oh, there should be a law against little kids on internet unsupervised? Well there should be a law stating that 40 year olds need to get out of their moms basement and stop trying to start shit on the internet. Go get a job or a non-dead end one (you won't know what this means).

Your next post will be "actually i'm 20 years old and i started my company from scratch and now the net worth is well over 50 million" LOL is my burger ready yet?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheGracieHunter said:


> Fcat of the matter is he broke the law, like it or not. Performance enhancing or not companies frown upon their employees breaking the law and mma companies are no different. People have had wins overturned for things like drink driving and other law breaking incidents so that's the way to look at it


Sorry if this has been said, didn't feel like reading the whole thread. But it's a good point, but the truth is it's not against the law in America to test positive for THC. It's only illegal to get caught with possession of THC in the form of marijuana. So he didn't break the law by testing positive for THC. Legally he did nothing wrong, unless they found a bag of weed actually in his possession, or a pipe with weed resin in it.

You can smoke all the weed you want in America, you just can't possess any. Makes sense huh? It's the truth though. They can't regulate or enforce what is in your body, but they can regulate and enforce what you possess or own.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Well it would definately suck for Diaz if he were caught for weed, I think they shouldn't change the result of the fight though as it didn't alter his performance one bit.


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well i didnt really read the all the pages and this might have been said but owell here it goes, Diaz will not get his win taken away, his fight liscense was suspended for 3 months, which in his case in fine, b/c according to sherdog his broken mandible (howeven you spell it) takes about 1-3 months to heal. so its all good for him.


----------

